# Stand Mixer



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Being the cheapskate that I am, I didn't want to spring for the KitchenAid Pro 6. I also didn't want the problems reported with the Artisan series. So I looked around and finally found a Hamilton Beach 6322x. So far I am pleased. For $170, I appear to have a machine that can do the task. Admittedly, I have only had it for a week and used it five times, but so far it has handled crêpe batter, cake batter, quick bread dough and pasta dough with absolutely no problem. Next I'm going to try egg whites and bread dough. Beyond that, the challenge will be how it holds up. I should mention that I used it three times in a row moving to thicker material each time and it never gave out. I was happy with that considering that I've heard that KitchenAid cuts out if you go for too long or use too high a speed.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

KitchenAid is not the only company making stand mixers. I have used other brands, but I always go back to the KitchenAid.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

From what I've seen, I'm happier with my Hamilton Beach than many are with the new KitchenAid (aka Whirlpool). I picked the Hamilton Beach because it got Consumer Reports' "Best Value" in stand mixers. I have given it stiffer doughs and larger amounts and it still performs well, not a hesitation, not a funny smell. I use it about once a day, more on the weekends. We'll see how it stands up, so to speak, over the long term.

What have you tried that you didn't like?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There is a difference in quality of the KitchenAid mixers depending on when they were made. About a decade ago or just a little less they changed hands and the quality noticably lessened. I noticed it before I knew they had changed hands and wondered what happened. Then when I found out, everything became clear - they were never going to be as well made as they were before. So I would personally stick with KitchenAid, but I would look for an older model that is built like a tank. They don't make 'em like they used to. And it's a shame because it was one of a dying breed of brands that you could count on because of the name alone.


----------



## fairfieldchef (Dec 19, 2005)

Free Rider,

The Kitchen Aid mixer that we use in our kitchen just up and died yesterday. It was used a ton everyday. Still I'm sure my boss got her monies worth. It was over 30 years old!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Those were the good days... pre-Whirlpool.  

I also think it was a strategic decision to downgrade the quality. Most people these days buy hot pockets and don't need a quality stand mixer at home.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Btw, the Artisan series made by KitchenAid for the home now has plastic gears that strip easily. The Pro6 has metal gears, but plastic gear housing, which is not much better.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Then I'd have to say I'm sure glad my 11 year old Pro-line Kitchen-Aide hasn't had one issue and still kicks butt like a mule I was considering on moving up to the 6qt but after reading some of the responses here. Now....Not a chance.


----------



## kidziti (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm new to the forum and new to most of my kitchen as well. I'm just slightly distressed to hear of problems with the Kitchen Aid Artisan mixers, one of which I have (relatively new, and about to get a lot of use). Is this machine going to get me through Thanksgiving or do I need to sit down and have a cocktail?

Lee


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'd search ebay for a used Hobart N50 5 qt mixer. They sell for well less than $500 and are worth the investment. Forget Kitchen Aid for my 6 qt KA lasted less than a year and the replacement immediately fried the switch when turned on for the very first time.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

It should hold up... just make sure that when your doing heavier things like Yeast doughs... you dont over load it...


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Bouthg my KA lift-bowl model in 1972. S.till going strong. Had it cleaned and oil changed about a year ago. No problems.

Mike


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree... Ara


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I have the kitchen aid 5 qt heavy duty and have never had a problem from bread doughs to meringues and everything in between it has stood the test.

Rgds Rook


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yeah well when was it manufactured??


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Not sure. Had it about a year. My take on this mixer deal is this. Mixers are like say cars, you can get a lemon in all of them no matter what brand, make, or model. Some people prefer Chevy over Ford and vice versa. Too put it bluntly you are paying for the name and thats about it. With the rising costs in manufacturing of certian items sometimes quality suffers and it just so happens that the consumer pays for it in the end. Consider what you are going to use the mixer for and how often you will use it. Will the workload be heavy or light? Best idea research your product carefully, read reviews, see what other people have said about it. One bad review does not dictate the overall performance of any product or service.

Rgds Rook


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Again let me call your attention to the fact that I've seen and heard plenty of reviews where the KA mixer's electrics smoked upon initial startup with nothing in the bowl!


----------



## tilion (Oct 30, 2006)

If you have one of the older mixers and it stops working, it's worth it to take it to a repair shop. Could be something simple. I found a KSM5 circa 1985 at a Goodwill for $25. When I plugged it in, it wouldn't come on. I told the manager it didn't work and he flagged someone down to throw it away. I said Wait, wait, wait. I still wanted it. So he let me have it for 12 bucks. I took it to an authorized repair shop and after a couple of weeks got it back. The problem? The motor bushings had finally worn out. The repair cost? 50 bucks. So for $62 I have a tank that's probably going to be good for another 20 years or so.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Re the reliability question- 
I visit a lot of colokware and kitchen-supply stores and I have seen an awful lot of *Factory Reconditioned *KA mixers at these places, as well as online.

I can only conclude that they get quite a lot back. 

Mike


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a Kitchenaid Artisan Series KSM150PSPK that I've used for about five years without any problems. I've come to believe that some culinary artists select the incorrect tool for the job and overload their machine (e.g. using the beater attachment instead of the dough hook, etc. - that's a bit of exageration of course but I wanted to make the point) causing it to suffer an early death. For the price, I'd expect the Artisan model I have to last about ten years. If I can get that much use out of it I figure I have my moneys worth.


----------

